# Million Dollar Horses



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's been raining all day so I've been a YouTube jockey. Pulled this one from Fugs, and I was truly awe inspired. I know we talk about kid's horses, but this one takes the cake. I have never seen such a relaxed, docile, gentle eye on a horse that actually seems to understand what a tiny cargo he carries. Every single one of his moves is calculated, smooth and thought out to make sure it's not more then his little rider could handle.

These are truly the million dollar horses of our lifetimes:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That was so sweet! Such a nice horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, one of the things I liked the most is when the boy would kinda spur him as if to say "Comeon, go faster!" and the horse was like "Nope, this is as fast as you need kiddo."


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with Smrobs, that was probably my favourite part, along with his littl interview at the end and how the horse was doing these itty stops. So wish I had a horse like that to learn riding on when I was little.  I've been riding for 6-7 years and haven't been on a horse like that, lol. I guess Toby is/was close..but never to that extent. I'm jealous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I see the eye of my TIGER! Tiger got that eye, and he's a confidence builder. But he ain't as good as that horse...


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Now that is a great horse. Very precise in his movements. The little boy had great control over him as well. Better watch out that is an up and coming World Champion there.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a horse. He's worth his weight in gold! Imagine the different cues from a rider that light!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

So cute! I loved it that halfway through the horse was like "can I drop a poop here?" And the kid was responded with "no you must do western spinny thingy here and keep going."

Ha! Yes my western terminology leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

How adorable, and what a fantastic horse. I want him! Hahah


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I love how when the lady asks what he liked the most today that he said "riding my horse" instead of winning! Such a sweet little boy!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a beautifully mannered gelding, and the little boy is an amazing rider! I actually got to meet them when they came to Katy a few weeks ago 
( 



 ) and both he, his horse, and his parents were the most wonderful group you'll ever meet! You definately dont find a horse like that often.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, i wish i had a horse like that. Though, I wouldn't give up my mare for anything.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I love lookin at little dudes on big horses...SO CUTE

(burns burns BURNS, the ring a' fire)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

This just makes my little cold heart melt! 

What a good boy and a talented little rider


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I love when he says "yes ma'am." Such a little thing, but it's a phrase I'm pretty sure we'll see the demise of in the next few generations of smart mouth kids with no respect. You just have to love that old country tradition of instilling real respect and manners even into tiny children!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Our next top reiner He is great! Dang, I wish I could ride like that!


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

How pure, how lovely. Thank you for sharing this.


----------

